# Work permit issuance



## 1705546 (Oct 13, 2018)

How long does it take for the work permit to be issued after the company applies for it. For me, its been 1 month and still no work permit.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leher Farooq said:


> How long does it take for the work permit to be issued after the company applies for it. For me, its been 1 month and still no work permit.


For which country?

Let us know & we'll move your question to the relevant country forum.


----------



## 1705546 (Oct 13, 2018)

My nationality is pakistani and I have uae residency visa sponsored by my dad.
Thanx!


----------



## 1705546 (Oct 13, 2018)

And I have applied for a work permit to work in abu dhabi


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved it to our Abu Dhabi forum for you


----------

